# dmraid with gen2dmraid doesn't recognize my nvidia raid 0

## esromneb

I have a msi k8n neo4 platiunum, and I have raid 0 setup with 3 160 gb seagate barracudas.  When I boot the gen2dmraid live cd from:

http://tienstra4.flatnet.tudelft.nl/~gerte/gen2dmraid/

My raid is detected...sorta.  When I ls /dev/mapper I get:

control

nvidia_bhddebdb

Both of which are 0 bytes, which means something went wrong.  When I run dmraid -sa -vv I get

 *Quote:*   

> ERROR: sil: zero sectors on /dev/sda
> 
> ERROR: sil: setting up RAID device /dev/sda
> 
> ERROR: sil: zero sectors on /dev/sdb
> ...

 

So I know that it can see it, but because the mountpoint is 0 bytes, I can't do anything with it.  The error that concerns me the most, and the error that is least mentiond on the net is this one from dmraid -ay:

 *Quote:*   

> ERROR: sil: zero sectors on /dev/sda
> 
> ERROR: sil: setting up RAID device /dev/sda
> 
> ERROR: sil: zero sectors on /dev/sdb
> ...

 

The dos: no such file or directory error appears other places as well.  I'm not sure what it means, or if it has to do with ms dos.  If the file is there, why can't it find it?  Anyways any help would be very much appreciated.  Thanks!

-ben

----------

## esromneb

Upon taking a second look, I think that dmraid has my stripe size wrong.  It says

 *Quote:*   

> stride : 24 

 

however my stripe size is really 4kb.  So how do I uh fix or force that?  I've tried force dmsetup with a table with 4kb stripe, but I get the error:

 *Quote:*   

> device-mapper ioctl cmd 9 failed: Invalid argument
> 
> Command failed

 

Any ideas?

-ben

----------

## esromneb

I fixed the problem.  Turns out that the mdraid rc6 doesn't support raid0 on 3 devices.  I bit the bulled, and ended up having a raid 0 with 2 drives and then a lone drive.  Everything seems to work fine, but I still get the error:

 *Quote:*   

> ERROR: sil: zero sectors on /dev/sda
> 
> ERROR: sil: setting up RAID device /dev/sda
> 
> ERROR: sil: zero sectors on /dev/sdb
> ...

 

I don't know what it means, but I am ignoring it for now.

-ben

----------

